# State pension- who is entitled?



## Mairead (9 Jun 2005)

I am a full time working mother and have not been working and paying taxes now for three years and dont intend to go back for at least another 4 years until kids are in school. If I am not paying tax, then would I qualify for a state pension at all?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2005)

Have you checked the DSFA website for the qualification criteria on state contributory and non-contributory pensions?


----------

